# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Trà Tà XùaTinh Hoa Trà Việt

## trangon09

*Trà Tà Xùa - Tinh Hoa Trà Việt*

Sản phẩm Trà cổ thụ được chế biến từ những cây chè cổ thụ hàng trăm năm tuổi ở vùng núi cao trên 2000 mét thuộc tỉnh Sơn La . Trà cổ thụ Tà Xùa là một giống trà thuộc họ Shan tuyết mọc tự nhiên tại các tỉnh vùng tây côn lĩnh phía bắc Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên các cây Trà shan cổ thụ ở Tà Xùa - Sơn La lại có Hương - Vị cực kỳ tuyệt vời do được thiên nhiên ưu đãi . Trà có màu nước mật ong, hương thơm tự nhiên quyến rũ , búp trà to có nhiều đọt tuyết ... hơn hẳn so với các loại trà shan của các vùng khác . 
Riêng với sản phẩm tra ta xua mà Tớ cung cấp được kiểm soát chặt trong mọi khâu chế biến để có được chất lượng cao nhất cụ thể như : - Khâu thu hái : Trà được thu hái tại bản Chung Chinh nơi có nguồn nguyên liệu chất lượng cao nhất tại Tà Xùa. Người dân tộc Mông tại địa phương được hướng dẫn cách thu hái trà theo tiêu chuẩn 1 tôm 2 lá. chè được thu hoạch xong được tập trung ngay về xưởng sản xuất trong thời gian ngắn nhất để đảm bảo chất lượng của lá trà .  - Khâu sản xuất : Trà được chế biển theo phương pháp thủ công, cổ truyền của người dân tộc bản địa và xào trên chảo gang làm cho chất lượng của trà tuyệt vời hơn sao bằng máy . - Khâu đóng gói : Sản phẩm được đóng gói bằng túi nhôm tốt,có 2 lớp đảm bảo luôn giữ được Hương - Vị khi đến tay khách hàng - Là sản phẩm Trà sạch 100% : Sản phẩm Trà shan Tà xùa được thu hoạch từ những cây trà mọc trong rừng hoang không hề được chăm bón như các loại trà cao sản khác. Cộng với Phương pháp sản xuất thủ công 100% nên đây là sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên sạch 100% . Trà Tuyết Tà Xùa KHÔNG có thuốc trừ sâu , KHÔNG có chất bảo quản, KHÔNG dùng phân hóa học . Đây là sản phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe, tốt cho người già, người bị bệnh mỡ nhiễm máu , gan, tiểu đường …   Mọi chi tết về sản phầm và cách chuyển hàng xin vui lòng liên lạc với tớ : *Trà Thuần Việt – Tinh Hoa Trà Việt* Website : trathuanviet.com Mobile Phone : 0934.542.357 Email : info@trathuanviet.com
*Giá Trà Tà Xùa : 120.000đ/100g* Chúng tôi nhận giao hàng tận nơi trong nội thành Hà nội với đơn hàng từ 200g trở lên

----------


## trangon09

Trà cổ thụ làm bằng tay có khác , rất ngon

----------


## trangon09

trà ngon lắm . thanks !

----------


## trangon09

tuyệt vời cảm ơn nhé

----------


## hoangminhsoft201020

chao cac ban chuc cac ban mot ngay moi that vui ve nhe. cam on

----------


## hoangminhsoft201020

chao cac ban chuc cac ban mot ngay moi that vui ve nhe. cam on

----------


## hoangminhsoft201020

chao cac ban chuc cac ban mot ngay moi that vui ve nhe. cam on

----------


## thientai206

chưa bh nhìn thấy cây chè nào mà lại có thể trèo lên để hái chè nthe

----------

